# Help chick hatch



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

Had a chick hatch and has either lock knee joint or swollen. It can not stand on it hardly. It is drinking and eating.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Need a pic. Doesn't have to terribly close but good enough to see what the leg looks like.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Agree, need a pic so we can see what you see.


----------



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

Pic of hurt leg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's probably a slipped tendon. They can be fixed but its not easy. It requires manipulating the tendon back in its groove and securing it to hold it there. If you google slipped tendon you will come up with some good ideas on how to deal with it. Might even find a video or two.


----------

